# fall saugeye



## grtrnd1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi OGF members. I was out early spring for saugeye at Senecaville and done real well. Due to a lengthy work schedule I haven't got to fish for saugeye the rest of the year. I will be able to go October 5 for the first time at Senecaville. I would like to know if anyone has any ideas or patterns to use to catch fall saugeye. I always use a 3/8 ounce jig with a white twister tipped with a minnow and have one pole tight lined about a foot off the bottom with a sinker and a minnow in about 9 FOW on a sunken island.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I throw smithwick suspending rouges in fall and winter. Senica is full of saugeyes willing to hit a rouge. My best times at senica is Oct. Thru Jan.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

They are starting to hit at local spillways and rivers right now


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

I caught 8 yesterday at pleasant hill on shad raps in 15' of water but all of the hits were on top no deeper then 6' down.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I've always been told, and experienced, that they stick to the bottom. But the last few times out it seems like they're up and suspending. Is it just the time of year? Hitting 6' down in 15' sounds like they're acting more like walleye right now, and that's what we've been seeing too. Just curious.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

good question cause I was shocked as heck, I figured I just snagged a branch at first. then my line started swimming & when I 1st saw it I even said out loud "no freaking way" lol


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

not to mention this was my very 1st time going "eye" fishing. I have caught one before on accident while bass fishing (off the bottom). I was actually fishing on the bottom but only when I was reeling in and my lure was just feet from my canoe (up on top) did I catch a fish. I


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Listen to Foxbites he knows what he's talking about. I use rogues and KVD spending minnows. If your local lake has a current in it from the winter drawdowns focus on really narrow areas of the lake.


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

I was actually at the widest part of the lake, lol. had several guys boat over to ask what I was using cause they were getting skunked. I gladly showed them my lure and told them...the biggest joke was an older guy as I was pulling out of the ramp said "how about that, 1 guy in a canoe and he has fish, 3 guys in a $20,000 boat and were going to long john silvers,,lol" may have to try the narrows towards october, will start in my spot and work my way down.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Knox angler, thete exceptions to all the rules if thetes bait present thetrs a chance saugeye will be there,regardless the water column. But they do tend to spend most thete time on bottem,especialy when not aggresive or traveling...


----------

